# Just be White they said



## Amnesia (Mar 14, 2021)

For the past week or so I've been on Yubo joining all typeos fo live channels and stuff.

I can't tell you how many times I've heard girls say shit to me like "he cute but he white and I don't fuck with that" or I get made fun of for "talking white" or using big words. I enter large group channels where girls are stating their preferences for men and so many say they "like melanin" "they don't like white boys" "white boys are too boring/basic" all types of shit

Last girl told me I was like "every white guy she ever met"


TLDR girls don't seem to want white guys. And this bears out in my REAL LIFE experience as well, I have never felt like I have had some sort of advantage getting non white girls cause I am white, in fact it always seems harder just cause of the difference of culture and way I talk vs non white girls etc


----------



## Hozay (Mar 14, 2021)

Told you, white generic chad isn't enough anymore.


----------



## Deleted member 6382 (Mar 14, 2021)

this shit reads like a pasta


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Mar 14, 2021)

they all learn this from somewhere
foids are so impressionable. no wonder we call them foids


----------



## Biggdink (Mar 14, 2021)

Ghetto chicks ? Yea they prefer ghetto boys


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 14, 2021)

jbe


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Mar 14, 2021)

you might do better if you take off those blue contacts now lol


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 14, 2021)

They want true aryan badboys


----------



## Hozay (Mar 14, 2021)

You have to look exotic to have sex appeal nowadays, being white isnt enough.

Pretty much this


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Mar 14, 2021)

can i have a tldr on the tldr, its too long


----------



## Deleted member 4019 (Mar 14, 2021)

Yes average white guy looks like this (its over)


----------



## Jaded (Mar 14, 2021)

Just be White only really applies to Asian countries, westernised Asian girls hate White men just like every other non-white in western countries.


----------



## Hozay (Mar 14, 2021)

niceguy said:


> Yes average white guy looks like this (its over)
> View attachment 1042242


You think girls on social media dont see guys that look like that every single day? lmfao.


----------



## justadude (Mar 14, 2021)

let them cope


----------



## Deleted member 10709 (Mar 14, 2021)

Jewish propaganda is working


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 14, 2021)

Hozay said:


> You have to look exotic to have sex appeal nowadays, being white isnt enough.
> 
> Pretty much this
> View attachment 1042240


yep thats pretty ideal


----------



## Beetlejuice (Mar 14, 2021)

Hozay said:


> Told you, white generic chad isn't enough anymore.


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Mar 14, 2021)

Niggggggggggggaaaaaaaaaaa caaaaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Mar 14, 2021)

Their our women now 😈


----------



## Blackgymmax (Mar 14, 2021)

EXOTIC MULATTO CHAD OR DEATH


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Mar 14, 2021)

Iswhatitis19 said:


> Jewish propaganda is working


Jewish master race


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Mar 14, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> EXOTIC MULATTO CHAD OR DEATH


How to look exotic mulatto?


----------



## Blackgymmax (Mar 14, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> How to look exotic mulatto?


Suicide maxx and hope you come back as meeks2.0


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Mar 14, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Suicide maxx and hope you come back as meeks2.0


Meeks looks very white tbh


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Mar 14, 2021)

niceguy said:


> Yes average white guy looks like this (its over)
> View attachment 1042242


Amnesia if you had a more square chin i tell you
you would slay stacies

your chin is too round


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Mar 14, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Suicide maxx and hope you come back as meeks2.0


mogged by white chads like o pry and gandy easily


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Mar 14, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> Their our women now 😈


just two weeks ago you were asking how to become white jfl, no faith


----------



## blueeyeswhitedrgon (Mar 14, 2021)

Do u fit "white boy" stereotype as in meek kind of unintimading?


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Mar 14, 2021)

Yeah they want white guys who don’t act white


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Mar 14, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Yeah they want white guys who don’t act white


I must have infinite smv then


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Mar 14, 2021)

Fuck if they’re so brutal to white dudes they’d probably eviscerate my shitskin baldass head


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Mar 14, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> Meeks looks very white tbh


How


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Mar 14, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> View attachment 1042270


Nigga hair don't help with that


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Mar 14, 2021)

What they say is worthless, they will talk all day about how they hate white guys, white guys are boring, then go and fuck a white guy or have a white boyfriend. Thats just how they are, they repeat whatever shit their friends say and celebrities say but their sexual instincts are unchanged. The one exception is black women who are not as exclusively focused on white men as other women


----------



## recessed (Mar 14, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> For the past week or so I've been on Yubo joining all typeos fo live channels and stuff.
> 
> I can't tell you how many times I've heard girls say shit to me like "he cute but he white and I don't fuck with that" or I get made fun of for "talking white" or using big words. I enter large group channels where girls are stating their preferences for men and so many say they "like melanin" "they don't like white boys" "white boys are too boring/basic" all types of shit
> 
> ...


why are you hanging out with hood trash


----------



## datboijj (Mar 14, 2021)

niceguy said:


> Yes average white guy looks like this (its over)
> View attachment 1042242


You know what they mean
He looks good but it's a facial composition (eye shape, lip shape, nose shape)
that Is pretty generic in terms of the list of attractive people commonly shown


----------



## Deleted member 12856 (Mar 14, 2021)

how about med with beard + blue eyes?


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Mar 14, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> For the past week or so I've been on Yubo joining all typeos fo live channels and stuff.
> 
> I can't tell you how many times I've heard girls say shit to me like "he cute but he white and I don't fuck with that" or I get made fun of for "talking white" or using big words. I enter large group channels where girls are stating their preferences for men and so many say they "like melanin" "they don't like white boys" "white boys are too boring/basic" all types of shit
> 
> ...


Why are u lying amnesia


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Mar 14, 2021)

Over if you aren’t lightskin @kjsbdfiusdf @moonblunt


----------



## datboijj (Mar 14, 2021)

Nfe0WlR132tO said:


> how about med with beard + blue eyes?





SkinjobCatastrophe said:


> What they say is worthless, they will talk all day about how they hate white guys, white guys are boring, then go and fuck a white guy or have a white boyfriend. Thats just how they are, they repeat whatever shit their friends say and celebrities say but their sexual instincts are unchanged. The one exception is black women who are not as exclusively focused on white men as other women





Blackgymmax said:


> EXOTIC MULATTO CHAD OR DEATH





looksmaxxer234 said:


> Yeah they want white guys who don’t act white





justadude said:


> let them cope





Iswhatitis19 said:


> Jewish propaganda is working





Hozay said:


> Told you, white generic chad isn't enough anymore.



This is Good finally we can talk about the missing piece in psl
Unique looks!! (that isn't subhuman ofc)
We are all born individuals so it's time to look like it
Most people have like 40 different people who basically also look like them
EVEN CHADS!!!
The thing with Meeks is his look is very unique the coloring eyes and nose shape combo
Is a very unique harmonization


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Mar 14, 2021)

Hozay said:


> You think girls on social media dont see guys that look like that every single day? lmfao.



That's probably the cause of it.

There are way more white chads than ethnic chads, so for them, a white chad is just basic while an ethnic one is like a rare pokemon that they can get to show off.


----------



## Deleted member 12828 (Mar 14, 2021)

_you're 32, what are doing on yubo? you should be raising a family right about now, you old sack of bones._


----------



## Deleted member 4019 (Mar 14, 2021)

Aryan Prince said:


> _you're 32, what are doing on yubo? you should be raising a family right about now, you old sack of bones._


Amnesia is mgtow


----------



## Deleted member 12828 (Mar 14, 2021)

niceguy said:


> Amnesia is a *mentally ill faggot*


----------



## Yliaster (Mar 14, 2021)

Most white men today are just becoming atomized individuals.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Mar 14, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Ghetto chicks ? Yea they prefer ghetto boys


Have you heard the average white JB talk? They all have a blaccent now.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Mar 14, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Have you heard the average white JB talk? They all have a blaccent now.


I’ve heard some bitches talk like that holy fuck it literally fills me with rage this fake ass ghetto low class tryhard accent


----------



## Zyros (Mar 14, 2021)

Aryan Prince said:


> _you're 32, what are doing on yubo? you should be raising a family right about now, you old sack of bones._


ageism at its finest.


----------



## Biggdink (Mar 14, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Have you heard the average white JB talk? They all have a blaccent now.


Not where I live tbh , I notice more suburban white boys trying to act ghetto 
Usa is a ghetto shithole tho


----------



## volcelfatcel (Mar 14, 2021)

Deliciadecu said:


> That's probably the cause of it.
> 
> There are way more white chads than ethnic chads, so for them, a white chad is just basic while an ethnic one is like a rare pokemon that they can get to show off.


Ngl to you, I have changed my mind on northern chadpreets and Chaddams, they mog so hard with exotic halo sex appeal wise, a good looking mulatto as well.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Mar 14, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> I’ve heard some bitches talk like that holy fuck it literally fills me with rage this fake ass ghetto low class tryhard accent


It's always funny when Tyrone gets them pregnant and they have a kid when they're a teenager. Happened to 2 girls I know already.


Hozay said:


> You have to look exotic to have sex appeal nowadays, being white isnt enough.
> 
> Pretty much this
> View attachment 1042240









This is ideal in the US nowadays.


----------



## HQNPmaxxing (Mar 14, 2021)

cause the bad boy white guys don’t exist anymore, majority of white men are now soyboys.

whites then:




whites now:


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Mar 14, 2021)

I’m white myself, but black/ Latino people are more dimorphic, imo. Girls like big jawed slayers with good zygos and big lips with masculine coloring, it shows dominance, tiktok is evidence of that. People who cope by saying JBW are wrong, because while whites can look more aesthetically pleasing, dominant masculine features are better overall for slaying. and if you want to cope by saying Chico and other white models were being surrounded by girls, from wattpad, think about what kind of girls use wattpad anyways, these are the same girls that Stan kpop today, whilst real stacies are going to parties with their friends and getting fucked by Chad.


----------



## Entschuldigung (Mar 14, 2021)

Over for the USA ngl
I'll laugh in 20 years when it becomes brazil 2.0


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 14, 2021)

uglymug said:


> I’m white myself, but black/ Latino people are more dimorphic, imo. Girls like big jawed slayers with good zygos and big lips with masculine coloring, it shows dominance, tiktok is evidence of that. People who cope by saying JBW are wrong, because while whites can look more aesthetically pleasing, dominant masculine features are better overall for slaying. and if you want to cope by saying Chico and other white models were being surrounded by girls, from wattpad, think about what kind of girls use wattpad anyways, these are the same girls that Stan kpop today, whilst real stacies are going to parties with their friends and getting fucked by Chad.



The only girls JBW works on are FoB ethnics who are hollywood obsessed.


----------



## Arminius (Mar 14, 2021)

im nordic and I live in Mexico, latinas want my dick however I like my own race


----------



## Deleted member 4019 (Mar 14, 2021)

Arminius said:


> im nordic and I live in Mexico, latinas want my dick however I like my own race


Tales from midgard


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Mar 14, 2021)

Arminius said:


> im nordic and I live in Mexico, latinas want my dick however I like my own race


You said you were a virgin


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Mar 14, 2021)

Entschuldigung said:


> Over for the USA ngl
> I'll laugh in 20 years when it becomes brazil 2.0


Chico is half Brazilian


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Mar 14, 2021)

uglymug said:


> Chico is half Brazilian


Yes bro, actually chico is the average man on Brazil


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Mar 14, 2021)

Either be Nordic, BBC, Exotic Chad, or just don't be anyone at all.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Mar 14, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> The only girls JBW works on are FoB ethnics who are hollywood obsessed.


This is the truest thing ever. That's why JBW is so effective in Asia and overseas. They idolise hollywood and american culture.


----------



## Beetlejuice (Mar 14, 2021)

uglymug said:


> Chico is half Brazilian


Half?Both parents are brazilian,whatever...


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Mar 14, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> The only girls JBW works on are FoB ethnics who are hollywood obsessed.


Exactly, the biggest slayer at my school was Latino, because of last name and some Latino features, and was probably 6’3-4’


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Mar 14, 2021)

Beetlejuice said:


> Half?Both parents are brazilian,whatever...


Idk I thought he was half polish half Brazilian


----------



## Entschuldigung (Mar 14, 2021)

uglymug said:


> Chico is half Brazilian


he is brazilian


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Mar 14, 2021)

Entschuldigung said:


> he is brazilian


yeah he’s Brazilian


----------



## TedKazanski (Mar 14, 2021)

*Melanin*



over for gandycel



JFL


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Mar 14, 2021)

Being exotic looking is everything in this age of tiktok and generally social media where women see chads hundreds of times everyday.

It actually reminds of this guy lucky Mekhi Alante who had many women thirsting for him cause he had heterochromia even though he was a HTN to tyronelite he became a model like meeks despite being 5'10.


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Mar 15, 2021)

africancel said:


> Being exotic looking is everything in this age of tiktok and generally social media where women see chads hundreds of times everyday.
> 
> It actually reminds of this guy lucky Mekhi Alante who had many women thirsting for him cause he had heterochromia even though he was a HTN to tyronelite he became a model like meeks despite being 5'10.
> View attachment 1042470







Looks good


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Mar 15, 2021)

a couple strips of dna on my eye colour could have made me exotic

but i get black eyes

bullshit


----------



## Deleted member 4019 (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## TedKazanski (Mar 15, 2021)

whitenatcels





over for relationshipcels



but still i think this guy mogs


----------



## TedKazanski (Mar 15, 2021)

africancel said:


> Being exotic looking is everything in this age of tiktok and generally social media where women see chads hundreds of times everyday.
> 
> It actually reminds of this guy lucky Mekhi Alante who had many women thirsting for him cause he had heterochromia even though he was a HTN to tyronelite he became a model like meeks despite being 5'10.
> View attachment 1042470


prime time to be black


----------



## 5'8manlet (Mar 15, 2021)

TedKazanski said:


> View attachment 1042499


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Mar 15, 2021)

datboijj said:


> This is Good finally we can talk about the missing piece in psl
> Unique looks!! (that isn't subhuman ofc)
> We are all born individuals so it's time to look like it
> Most people have like 40 different people who basically also look like them
> ...


I fully agree with this. Unique (good) looks are mogger looks. Amnesia is very gl but a generic chad which is why that foid told him that he looks like every (gl) white guy.


----------



## Deleted member 12611 (Mar 15, 2021)

niceguy said:


> Yes average white guy looks like this (its over)
> View attachment 1042242


He would look better with a lower ipd tbh.


----------



## goat2x (Mar 15, 2021)

Biggest cope ever mulatto gets worse rating on good studie


----------



## goat2x (Mar 15, 2021)

Hozay said:


> Told you, white generic chad isn't enough anymore.


Nigga , amnesia is 1 in 10.000 its enough


----------



## turkproducer (Mar 15, 2021)

lol and users on this site deny that exotic or different is not liked in the west

if you’re white, be tan and different looking


----------



## Lolcel (Mar 15, 2021)

uglymug said:


> I’m white myself, but black/ Latino people are more dimorphic, imo. Girls like big jawed slayers with good zygos and big lips with masculine coloring, it shows dominance, tiktok is evidence of that. People who cope by saying JBW are wrong, because while whites can look more aesthetically pleasing, dominant masculine features are better overall for slaying. and if you want to cope by saying Chico and other white models were being surrounded by girls, from wattpad, think about what kind of girls use wattpad anyways, these are the same girls that Stan kpop today, whilst real stacies are going to parties with their friends and getting fucked by Chad.


Latinos have more dimorphic face but still whites mog because they are always taller and anyone from South America can tell you that the more white you are there , the more your smv is


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Mar 15, 2021)

goat2x said:


> Biggest cope ever mulatto gets worse rating on good studie


Those studies are never consistent jfl I could show you a study right now where they ranked male blank faces as more attractive. The point of the thread is more on having unique good looks instead of being a generic chad you can see many times everyday on social media


----------



## goat2x (Mar 15, 2021)

africancel said:


> Those studies are never consistent jfl I could show you a study right now where they ranked male blank faces as more attractive. The point of the thread is more on having unique good looks instead of being a generic chad you can see many times everyday on social media


cope there are two s tudies on this one is an absolute baboonery which found blacks more attractive as whites

the other one is good


----------



## goat2x (Mar 15, 2021)

africancel said:


> Those studies are never consistent jfl I could show you a study right now where they ranked male blank faces as more attractive. The point of the thread is more on having unique good looks instead of being a generic chad you can see many times everyday on social media


you underestimate chads

seeing it on social media isnt enough lol idk wehat kind of retarded thinking is that, do you think they canc be satisfied by watching them


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Mar 15, 2021)

White men are too high inhib, too well educated, don't have enough tattoos, don't do enough dangerous/reckless shit, dont break the laws enough, they don't dress with swag and show-off with cars, jewelry, etc.

Women hate that.


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Mar 15, 2021)

Are you seriously implying the bottom of the bell curve genetic waste that is the Yubo user base represents the norm?


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 15, 2021)

TedKazanski said:


> Melanin


Literally the dumbest shit I have ever heard in my entire fucking life, the dumb whore doesn't even understand basic fucking vitamin d needs  hope she fucking necks herself


----------



## turkproducer (Mar 15, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> White men are too high inhib, too well educated, don't have enough tattoos, don't do enough dangerous/reckless shit, dont break the laws enough, they don't dress with swag and show-off with cars, jewelry, etc.
> 
> Women hate that.


i think they still got the best overall smv, especially once you reach 21 and not cuck but you are so right. plenty of users here say degen foids in germany/netherlands go for ethnic or exotic bad boys


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Mar 15, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> i think they still got the best overall smv, especially once you reach 21 and not cuck but you are so right. plenty of users here say degen foids in germany/netherlands go for ethnic or exotic bad boys


It's not just degen foids, most girls are just looking for fun and excitement, not a student/wageslave that plays tennis on saturday and drinks beer with the boys on thursday evening as his most exciting week activities.

Low inhib ethnics/Exotic badboys will always have the highest SMV tbh.


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 15, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> It's not just degen foids, most girls are just looking for fun and excitement, not a student/wageslave that plays tennis on saturday and drinks beer with the boys on thursday evening as his most exciting week activities.
> 
> Low inhib ethnics/Exotic badboys will always have the highest SMV tbh.


Yep, nothing dries a pussy more than a boring man. Cookie cutter, doing everything right, planning for the future, clean record, etc ALL that is sexual DEATH.

Nothing wets pussies faster than impulsive low inhib bad boys who have a storm of drama following them all the time



Looks theory is BS. Good looks are simply an ADVANTAGE in the entire game of pulling women, just an advantage but not a lock in any sense


----------



## turkproducer (Mar 15, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> It's not just degen foids, most girls are just looking for fun and excitement, not a student/wageslave that plays tennis on saturday and drinks beer with the boys on thursday evening as his most exciting week activities.
> 
> *Low inhib ethnics/Exotic badboys will always have the highest SMV tbh.*


i’m mirin ur honesty. aesthetics wise exotic med whites often look the best, not the blonde cuck types. but you are truthful. women don’t respect or like nerdy or low t hobbies

is that the case in your country? i don’t think low inhib will help a deathnic, but i heard from white girls here, like my ex that they like me because “i’m not scared to touch them like white boys”


----------



## wristcel (Mar 15, 2021)

Can't lie, that fucker could bang almost any super hot jailbait at the click of his fingers


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Mar 15, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Yep, nothing dries a pussy more than a boring man. Cookie cutter, doing everything right, planning for the future, clean record, etc ALL that is sexual DEATH.
> 
> Nothing wets pussies faster than impulsive low inhib bad boys who have a storm of drama following them all the time
> 
> ...


None of which is conducive for long term happiness. Ltr with a high quality non primitive woman mogs in terms of happiness and fulfillment and a long healthy life in comparison to running around with ho's. Furthermore, science dictates that the most attractive individuals actually have much fewer sexual partners on average compared to less attractive individuals - you can find this study with a quick Google. 

I am an international fuck boy and at this point in my life have just as you said storm's of drama following me, a few girls pregnant now, and can fuck a different girl every other day if I wanted - and the times I was in a fulfilling ltr mogged in terms of happiness and fulfillment in comparison to this shallow life style. 

Streege was right about this stuff obviously.


----------



## zeke714 (Mar 15, 2021)

Just get tan and fuller lips theory


----------



## MadVisionary (Mar 15, 2021)

Just be exotic


----------



## Deleted member 6965 (Mar 15, 2021)

But seek ye first the kingdom of God, and his righteousness; and all these things shall be added unto you.
Matthew 6:33 

Set your affection on things above, not on things on the earth.
Colossians 3:2


----------



## johncruz12345 (Mar 15, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> None of which is conducive for long term happiness. Ltr with a high quality non primitive woman mogs in terms of happiness and fulfillment and a long healthy life in comparison to running around with ho's. Furthermore, science dictates that the most attractive individuals actually have much fewer sexual partners on average compared to less attractive individuals - you can find this study with a quick Google.
> 
> I am an international fuck boy and at this point in my life have just as you said storm's of drama following me, a few girls pregnant now, and can fuck a different girl every other day if I wanted - and the times I was in a fulfilling ltr mogged in terms of happiness and fulfillment in comparison to this shallow life style.
> 
> Streege was right about this stuff obviously.


Getting a good looking high quality girl for ltr is so insanely hard in these days.


----------



## TeraCope54 (Mar 15, 2021)

Entschuldigung said:


> he is brazilian


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Mar 15, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> i’m mirin ur honesty. aesthetics wise exotic med whites often look the best, not the blonde cuck types. but you are truthful. women don’t respect or like nerdy or low t hobbies
> 
> is that the case in your country? i don’t think low inhib will help a deathnic, but i heard from white girls here, like my ex that they like me because “i’m not scared to touch them like white boys”


Yeah. I know a few white guys that look like chad by any measure (6'4, chad-face, muscled and lean) that study STEM and are very physically active. Whilst they are not incel, they don't slay at all, nor are they in a stable LTR. They are high inhib and are considered boring, do terrible in club/bar/festival environments, get cucked/cheated on, etc.

Ofcourse it's over for deathnics due to looks, but if ur atleast avg looking you can do very well here.

White girls will complain about low inhib guys, 'perverts', creeps, but at the same time throw them pussy because it makes them wet.

Meanwhile your average high inhib white guy that has never harassed a woman in his life ever will receive the complaints about how guys are pigs, players, fuckboys. How they disrespect women, how they are sexual harassers, JFL.

Life is comedy in the netherlands tbh.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Mar 15, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> Yeah. I know a few white guys that look like chad by any measure (6'4, chad-face, muscled and lean) that study STEM and are very physically active. Whilst they are not incel, they don't slay at all, nor are they in a stable LTR. They are high inhib and are considered boring, do terrible in club/bar/festival environments, get cucked/cheated on, etc.
> 
> Ofcourse it's over for deathnics due to looks, but if ur atleast avg looking you can do very well here.
> 
> ...


It's the same in every country honestly. The female sexuality is perverted.


----------



## TedKazanski (Mar 15, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Literally the dumbest shit I have ever heard in my entire fucking life, the dumb whore doesn't even understand basic fucking vitamin d needs  hope she fucking necks herself








melanin winning


----------



## Lolcel (Mar 15, 2021)

africancel said:


> Being exotic looking is everything in this age of tiktok and generally social media where women see chads hundreds of times everyday.
> 
> It actually reminds of this guy lucky Mekhi Alante who had many women thirsting for him cause he had heterochromia even though he was a HTN to tyronelite he became a model like meeks despite being 5'10.
> View attachment 1042470


 JBU_ (Just Be Unique) _strikes again


----------



## Arminius (Mar 15, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> You said you were a virgin


almost virgin, recently lost it with a woman, im not virgin anymore but I still feel myself like one


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Mar 15, 2021)

TedKazanski said:


> whitenatcels
> View attachment 1042475
> 
> 
> ...




This explains everything:





...


----------



## TITUS (Mar 15, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Not where I live tbh , I notice more suburban white boys trying to act ghetto
> Usa is a ghetto shithole tho


The whole place must be deloused, and India.


----------



## TITUS (Mar 15, 2021)

Deliciadecu said:


> This explains everything:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You got to fuck them hard and beat them every once in a while.


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Mar 21, 2021)

TeraCope54 said:


> View attachment 1042751


there's no standard phenotype in brazil, that's why illegal passports are mostly brazilian i heard.


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Mar 21, 2021)

This happened


----------



## gaymidget (Mar 31, 2021)

White guys = unmasculine cucks, if it weren't for this, why would western countries be so cucked?
In Germany, German girls are bored of German guys because they are feminine. and let their gf do what ever they want because of feminism. Thats why they all after oriental guys who maybe less wealthy and educated but very masculine (and yes even educated smart girls do). Its the same in USA with blacks.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Apr 5, 2021)

hm... you dont look like a "generic" white
tbh you look kind of med

I think they are coping cause you look good + you are kind aspie on ur worldview and experiences.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Apr 5, 2021)

uglymug said:


> Chico is half Brazilian


?
chico is 100% brazilian lol


----------



## LastHopeForNorman (Apr 5, 2021)

Eduardo DOV said:


> ?
> chico is 100% brazilian lol


Chico is half Polish

Lachowski is Polish surname


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Apr 5, 2021)

LastHopeForNorman said:


> Chico is half Polish


no bro wtf
south brazil has a lot of poland, italian and german surnames
his parents were born in brazil


----------



## LastHopeForNorman (Apr 5, 2021)

Eduardo DOV said:


> no bro wtf
> south brazil has a lot of poland, italian and german surnames
> his parents were born in brazil


His great-grandfather, Franciszek Lachowski, after his name, came to Brazil with his mother and stepfather in 1895. From 1914 he ran a candy factory in Curitiba, "A Vencedora", he was engaged to be rózchalów. The Francisco family cultivates Polish Christmas traditions, and the model itself knows a few Polish words 

his whole father side is Polish


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Apr 5, 2021)

LastHopeForNorman said:


> His great-grandfather, Franciszek Lachowski, after his name, came to Brazil with his mother and stepfather in 1895. From 1914 he ran a candy factory in Curitiba, "A Vencedora", he was engaged to be rózchalów. The Francisco family cultivates Polish Christmas traditions, and the model itself knows a few Polish words
> 
> his whole father side is Polish



and?
you have a lot of people here like that, they look white just like chico does.
they are brazilian
brazilian is not a race

anyway I understood what you meant


----------



## LastHopeForNorman (Apr 5, 2021)

Eduardo DOV said:


> and?
> you have a lot of people here like that, they look white just like chico does.
> they are brazilian
> brazilian is not a race
> ...


I say from racial view 
Mouse born in horse stable isn't horse


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Apr 5, 2021)

LastHopeForNorman said:


> I say from racial view
> Mouse born in horse stable isn't horse



well, from a racial point of view brazilian is not a race... 
so it makes no sense to say brazilian vs polish.


----------



## LastHopeForNorman (Apr 5, 2021)

Eduardo DOV said:


> well, from a racial point of view brazilian is not a race...
> so it makes no sense to say brazilian vs polish.


Ugh he is half Polish mutt 
Ok?


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Apr 5, 2021)

LastHopeForNorman said:


> Ugh he is half Polish mutt
> Ok?


its not ok until you shut up.


----------



## LastHopeForNorman (Apr 5, 2021)

Eduardo DOV said:


> its not ok until you shut up.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Apr 5, 2021)

LastHopeForNorman said:


> View attachment 1075347


fillers me


----------



## LastHopeForNorman (Apr 5, 2021)

Eduardo DOV said:


> fillers me


I know 
Still ascended


----------



## Deleted member 12611 (Apr 11, 2021)

datboijj said:


> This is Good finally we can talk about the missing piece in psl
> Unique looks!! (that isn't subhuman ofc)
> We are all born individuals so it's time to look like it
> Most people have like 40 different people who basically also look like them
> ...


This is how you become irreplacable to a girl btw. Mix that with infatuation and you will live in her head "rent free" for the rest of her life.


----------



## disillusioned (Sep 16, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> For the past week or so I've been on Yubo joining all typeos fo live channels and stuff.
> 
> I can't tell you how many times I've heard girls say shit to me like "he cute but he white and I don't fuck with that" or I get made fun of for "talking white" or using big words. I enter large group channels where girls are stating their preferences for men and so many say they "like melanin" "they don't like white boys" "white boys are too boring/basic" all types of shit
> 
> ...


There is literally zero correlation between what foids say and what they do.

I still remember that Asian sjw foid reporter that spammed anti-white male hate on her social media, but then when some ricecel attempted to make a move on her she told him that she only dated white males jfl.

Is JBW overblown? 

Yes.

But just lol if you think a foid's word means ANYTHING at all. They are virtue signaling because they think hating white people is the trend now. That is all this is. That or they just can't get white boys anyway.


----------

